# télécharger firmware 1.1.4 ipod touch



## hulkyoann (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours à tous,
ça fait des heures que j'essaie de trouver où telecharger le firmware 1.1.4 de l'ipod touch hors iTunes et je ne trouve pas!!!!!
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourait m'aider ?
En fait c'est surtout pour après jailbreaker mon ipod.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

la 1.1.4 je peu te la donner si tu me rajoute a msn-->lolyangccool@live.fr

Service d'aide ipod/iphone, a votre service !


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

sinon je posterai le lien (vraiment pas sur, rajoute moi a msn !!!) sur le dorum si jai le temps mais il faut le temps que j'upload la 1.1.4 sur free...
Ce sera demain au plus tôt! rajoute moi quand meme... Désoler pour les doublons...


----------

